# Visual Novels and Dating Sims



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Anyone here play any visual novels or dating sims? What are some of your favorites?

My personal favorites are Katawa Shoujo, Saya No Uta, Steins;Gate, and School Days.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

the life of a pacifist is often fraught with conflict


----------



## Cthulhu (May 26, 2011)

Katawa Shoujo was my first, and hot damn was it a goodun. Steins;Gate was my latest and holy potato was it good, really funny aswell. Fate/Stay is my favorite ever and sufferin succotash is it just amazing. I just love all the lore and the universe around it. Also Clannad was a old fave of mine. Them feels. But alas i have not really found anything lately to keep me occupied.


----------



## fire mage64 (Jun 20, 2011)

I just recently finished watching a "let's play" of the game Catherine. Not sure if Phoenix Wright is a visual novel but I've played some of it too.


----------



## Baiken (Sep 11, 2012)

fire mage64 said:


> I just recently finished watching a "let's play" of the game Catherine. Not sure if Phoenix Wright is a visual novel but I've played some of it too.


Neither of those are VN.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

Tokimeki memorial girl side
My jp friend introduced it to me years ago when i still lived there its such a fun game,


----------



## fire mage64 (Jun 20, 2011)

fingertips said:


> the life of a pacifist is often fraught with conflict


That's interesting, are there anymore flash games like this?



Baiken said:


> Neither of those are VN.


Is 9 doors 9 persons 9 hours a visual novel? It has mostly narration and dialogue with some puzzle games added.

http://www.gamespot.com/nine-hours-nine-persons-nine-doors/images/


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

fire mage64 said:


> That's interesting, are there anymore flash games like this?
> 
> Is 9 doors 9 persons 9 hours a visual novel? It has mostly narration and dialogue with some puzzle games added.
> 
> http://www.gamespot.com/nine-hours-nine-persons-nine-doors/images/


Yes, 999 is a Visual Novel.


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

I don't have much knowledge about visual novels in general, but I'm a fan of the Zero Escape series. I remember playing 999 during December of 2010, not knowing what to expect, and I was just blown away by it. Recently followed a walkthough of the game's sequel on YouTube and it was a blast to experience it all over again.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

I have only played Fate/Stay Night.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

999 and I'll probably buy Virtues last reward sometime too.


----------



## zraktor (Jan 27, 2013)

I've played one. And it's really confusing. I really don't know which answer is the right one. I'm hopeless.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

jJoe said:


> 999 and I'll probably buy Virtues last reward sometime too.


Been wanting to play both of those. I heard they were really good.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

zraktor said:


> I've played one. And it's really confusing. I really don't know which answer is the right one. I'm hopeless.


Which one did you play?


----------



## zraktor (Jan 27, 2013)

@gof22

I don't remember. It was a long time ago. I got stuck at the very beginning of the game. I tried to pick a seemly logical/acceptable answer but it never really works. The girl in the game gave sad/angry expression. I don't get it.

Maybe I'll give it another chance.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

zraktor said:


> @gof22
> 
> I don't remember. It was a long time ago. I got stuck at the very beginning of the game. I tried to pick a seemly logical/acceptable answer but it never really works. The girl in the game gave sad/angry expression. I don't get it.
> 
> Maybe I'll give it another chance.


A VN I highly recommend is Katawa Shoujo.


----------



## zraktor (Jan 27, 2013)

Ok I'll check it out. Do you played it with walkthrough or simply exploring it? Katawa shoujo/cripple girls, i get that right?


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

< is about my only experience and now I need moneys so I can buy more. I'm sure I'd love the genre.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

zraktor said:


> Ok I'll check it out. Do you played it with walkthrough or simply exploring it? Katawa shoujo/cripple girls, i get that right?


Mainly explored it. Used a walk through for Shizune though. Yes, it is right. It has a great story and even made me tear up in some scenes.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

gof22 said:


> Been wanting to play both of those. I heard they were really good.


I cried a little at the end, which is a first for a game. Might of been partially since I was feeling awful anyway but id recommend it for sure 999 should be cheap now as well there's a flash demo on the official site of it but not sure how far into the story it goes.

I don't know how long it is since I was just walking round with my ds all day from last Friday-Sunday (making sure I unlocked everything) but its a decent length.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

I've played Katawa Shoujo and liked it. I've also played some old games like Season of Sakura. But I'm not a big fan of the genre.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

jJoe said:


> I cried a little at the end, which is a first for a game. Might of been partially since I was feeling awful anyway but id recommend it for sure 999 should be cheap now as well there's a flash demo on the official site of it but not sure how far into the story it goes.
> 
> I don't know how long it is since I was just walking round with my ds all day from last Friday-Sunday (making sure I unlocked everything) but its a decent length.


I want to get both 999 and VLR as well as the Ave Attorney games too. Problem is I don't have a DS and I have eye problems so the 3DS XL would be the best bet for me since it has a bigger screen. I just need to save up money to get it.


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

minimized said:


> < is about my only experience and now I need moneys so I can buy more. I'm sure I'd love the genre.


Lagomorph!











gof22 said:


> I want to get both 999 and VLR as well as the Ave Attorney games too. Problem is I don't have a DS and I have eye problems so the 3DS XL would be the best bet for me since it has a bigger screen. I just need to save up money to get it.


If you're planning to get VLR and you happen to have a PS Vita, you may want to consider getting the Vita version of the game instead. The 3DS version is super buggy and a definite deal breaker to me.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Closed Book said:


> Lagomorph!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly, I don't have a Vita.


----------



## Burningfightingfighter (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm probably one of the very very very VERY few here learning Japanese to play the obscure Visual novels that come out every month. It is my key motivation in learning the language,and I'm planning to save up and purchase a special server to store hundreds of titles so I can read them when I achieve fluency. It's a shame there aren't at least 2 people here who have a similar interest as I do,(or maybe they're just shy because this is a safe-for-work forum). Outside forums like this always praise the "girls with disabilities" novel just because it was done by an amateur group and the amount of advertising it received,but I think it's ****.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Burningfightingfighter said:


> I'm probably one of the very very very VERY few here learning Japanese to play the obscure Visual novels that come out every month. It is my key motivation in learning the language,and I'm planning to save up and purchase a special server to store hundreds of titles so I can read them when I achieve fluency. It's a shame there aren't at least 2 people here who have a similar interest as I do,(or maybe they're just shy because this is a safe-for-work forum). Outside forums like this always praise the "girls with disabilities" novel just because it was done by an amateur group and the amount of advertising it received,but I think it's ****.


I like it because I think it is a really good VN. Sure, there are better ones out there but Katawa Shoujo was done pretty well I think.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

gof22 said:


> I like it because I think it is a really good VN. Sure, there are better ones out there but Katawa Shoujo was done pretty well I think.


I agree, it's one of my favorites too

Along the lines of anime, there's also the futuristic Digital:a love story with a sequel, Analogue:a hate story.
I've only played the latter, which seemed very well-made but too reliant on text imo.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

NeuromorPhish said:


> I agree, it's one of my favorites too
> 
> Along the lines of anime, there's also the futuristic Digital:a love story with a sequel, Analogue:a hate story.
> I've only played the latter, which seemed very well-made but too reliant on text imo.


I played Analogue: A Hate Story too. It was what got me interested in visual novels. Katawa Shoujoi is what made me fall in love with the medium though.


----------



## MeekShadow (Mar 4, 2013)

Only a few. Tokimeki Memorial Girl's Side, Love Plus, Planetarium (on hiatus), and Clannad. Clannad was the best of the bunch for sure.


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

I've played a few, but usually don't like to play every single route, I know _Katawa Shoujo_ has like 16 or so endings, but I'm still on my first one. There are a lot of people/companies doing American/European visual novels now, and I've played a few of those, but so far none of the Japanese ones.

There's a show on Geek & Sundry (on YouTube) called Metadating, which is basically a group of guys trying out games and talking about it, usually VNs but they did an episode on the Sims 3 Late Night expansion, they only do it once a month but it's pretty interesting. They stream it live at 8, but where I live it's at 11.


----------

